# p1402 error code 02 fronty



## cuda383 (Dec 18, 2006)

I read something on this site about this code before EGR that not to change it but test it first, Some one changed theirs but that was'nt the problem. I'm not sure if they cleaned something by the EVAP cannister or what. Any help would be great.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

What engine, how many miles? Is the vehicle running OK?

For starters, inspect the EGR vacuum hoses and fittings for leaks. The EVAP system is probably not a factor.

Steve


----------



## cuda383 (Dec 18, 2006)

2.4 I'ts running fine just has the code. All hoses seem to be fine, diagphram moves freely on the EGR. 97,000 miles


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

For starters, I'd reset the light and see if it comes back. The 2.4 is vulnerable to clogging in its EGR plumbing, valves, and port. At your mileage, I would not be surprised if that is the case. There are several technical bulletins on the subject, e.g. 04-044.

Steve


----------



## cuda383 (Dec 18, 2006)

Wound up cleaning out the small metal tube going into the EGR, also added lucas injector cleaner and put a new gas cap on. Not sure which one did it but light is off now. One other thing I failed to mention was that one of the wing nuts on the air cleaner must have rattled off over time meaning it was sucking air through the housing I'm sure.
Thanks for the Ideas Rocketman, Lee


----------



## cuda383 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well thought I had it licked. Light is back on with the same code. I'm stumped, anymore Ideas? Made it a couple of weeks.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Check the TSB 04-044.

Steve


----------



## cuda383 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well finally diagnosed the problem turned out to be the diagphram was torn in the back pressure transducer. Part is 90$ at the stealer, hope this helps somebody else. The haynes manual was very informative. Do not just change the EGR valve without checking the system first.


----------

